# Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!



## Marlena Anastasia (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Bin noch nicht so erfahren als Anglerin, deswegen mache ich mein Schein bald. 
Meine Fragen an die, die vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ihre Prüfung machten. Erzählt bitte mal was darüber.
Ich bekomme 30 std. dann wird Prüfung gemacht. Wer hat damit Erfahrung? Hat man Unterlagen zum lernen mit bekommen?
War es schwer die Prüfung zu bestehen? Was wurde alles verlangt? Ist das vergleichbar mit PKW Führerschein? Kann mir kein Bild machen, deswegen wäre es super wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen schreibt. Danke :m


----------



## Brummel (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Hallo Marlena,

wäre ganz nützlich wenn man erfahren würde in welchem Bundesland Du wohnst.
Hier ist schon mal ein Link wo man sich ein wenig vorbereiten kann, gibt noch bessere, ich such mal was raus.
Mit der Führerscheinprüfung ist das eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen, keine Angst.

hier noch was:  Fischerprüfung
Gruß Torsten


PS: ok, SH also , naja, ist schon spät ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*



Marlena Anastasia schrieb:


> Erzählt bitte mal was darüber.
> Ich bekomme 30 std. dann wird Prüfung gemacht. Wer hat damit Erfahrung? Hat man Unterlagen zum lernen mit bekommen?
> War es schwer die Prüfung zu bestehen? Was wurde alles verlangt? Ist das vergleichbar mit PKW Führerschein? Kann mir kein Bild machen, deswegen wäre es super wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen schreibt. Danke :m


 
 Typisch Frau, vor her Panik und dann bestehen sie gleich fehlerfrei.:q

 Nein die Prüfung bei der Fahrschule ist ungleich schwerer.
Du kannst recht entspannt in den Lehrgang gehen.
 Ich habe als Ausbilder/Prüfer nie erlebt das es Frauen waren die mit der Theorie Probleme hatten.
 Das waren eher die Typen die meinten alles schon zu wissen oder besonders cool waren. 
Zeit gibt es auch reichlich vermutlich 60min für 60 Fragen, wobei die Mehrzahl das in 10 min erledigt.
 Erstaunliche 3,5 min ohne Fehler habe ich aber auch schon erlebt.
 Wobei vereinfacht nur 75% richtig sein müssen.

 Viel Spaß beim Lehrgang, möge er gut sein, die eigentlich Prüfung würde ich aber nicht als Bedrohlich betrachten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Bei mir war der Kurs in einer gemütlichen Runde. Dazu wurde eine Gaststätte angemietet. Unterlagen haben wir bekommen und der "Ausbilder" hat uns dann was gezeigt / erzählt. 

Ich habe für die Prüfung bis auf ein mal ne Stunde Gesetzeskunde nie gelernt. Bin der Meinung wer sich schon etwas mit dem Angeln beschäftigt hat, etwas im Unterricht aufpasst und einen gesunden Verstand hat bekommt die Fragen auch ohne Probleme hin...auch ohne viel zu lernen. Ist wirklich nicht schwer...


----------



## wusel345 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Ok. meine Prüfung ist schon etwas läääääänger her, aber ich hab stumpf alle Fragen in 3 - 4 Wochen auswendig gelernt. Dazu hab ich mir ein Buch besorgt über die Prüfungsfragen in NRW. Jepp, waren so um die 400 Fragen. Sagt nicht, dass geht nicht. Es geht!!!!! Natürlich hab ich den Lehrgang auch mitgemacht. 

Ergebnis: Prüfung bestanden mit 0 Fehler.

*@Brummel:* Uetersen liegt in SH


----------



## Darket (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Ich habe die Prüfung (Berlin) letztes Jahr gemacht. Der Fragenkatalog (360 Fragen) war vorher für wenig Geld käuflich zu erwerben. Im Kurs sind alle Fragen durchgegangen worden, so dass man im Fragenkatalog die richtigen Antworten markieren konnte. Die Prüfung bestand wie genannt aus 60 Fragen. Es standen theoretisch glaube ich 2 Stunden zur Verfügung. Ich selbst brauchte glaube ich 8 Minuten. Keiner der anderen Teilnehmer (um die 50-60) brauchte länger als 25 Minuten und es haben ausnahmslos alle bestanden. Ich glaube ich hatte zwei Fehler drin, was ungefähr dem Durchschnitt entsprach. D.h. die Prüfung war keine große Hürde, ich habe nicht großartig gelernt, wenn man in dem Kurs nicht drei Tage lang durchpennt und etwas zuhört, ist das kein großes Problem.


----------



## Allrounder17 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Ich habe meine Prüfung mit einem Fehler vor zwei Jahren mit 13 abgelegt.
Ich hab neben Schule 1000 (!) Fragen einfach auswendig gelernt!
Im Unterricht aufpassen, die Bücher zwei mal sorgfältig lesen und die Fragen paar mal durchgehen reicht, denk ich aber auch 
Mach dir keinen Kopf, es schaut schwerer aus als es letztendlich dann ist 

Tobi

PS: Ich wohne in Bayern, dort ist die schwierigste Prüfung Deutschlands, hab ich mir sagen lassen.
Und von 300 Prüflingen sind 2 durchgefallen.
Und selbst wenn, bei uns gibt es dann noch eine Nachprüfung!
Da haben es dann alle hingekriegt


----------



## Pebender (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

meine Prüfung ist auch schon länger her, aber wie alle vor mir sagten, ist sie relativ gut zu bewältigen, wenn du generell Interesse daran hast.
Ich komme aus dem Saarland, und hier hat es den Anschein, das du Prüfung sowieso bestehst, wenn du sie bezahlt hast.
Es gibt viele die meinen es ist nur Geldmacherei...........wie überall hat jeder seine Meinung darüber.
Aber trotz allem viel Glück und Petri heil !!!

mfg


----------



## Brummel (19. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

@*wusel345*, 

   liest Du auch ganze Beiträge oder wars bei Dir heute zu früh ?  :q:q


----------



## Marlena Anastasia (20. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Kreis Pinneberg in Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Marlena Anastasia (20. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Na da bin ich beruhigt. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein. Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## AndiHam (20. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Komme zwar aus Hamburg, ist ja gleich nebenan, aber durch eine solche Prüfung kann man eigentlich gar nicht durchfallen, wenn man an den lehrgangstagen nicht nur am Handy herumdaddelt und oder gar schläft 

Man bekommt sicherlich ein Heft, wo alle mögliechen Fragen zu allen 4 oder 5 Themengebieten stehen und am Ende des Heftes sind dann die Lösungen vorhanden.

Am besten die Seite mit den Lösungen ein mal kopieren, dann die Lösungsbuchstaben abkleben und noch ein paar mal kopieren.
So kann man dann fröhlich ein paar mal auf den kopierten Zetteln die Lösung a,b oder c vermerken und am Ende kontrollieren.
Die Fehler dann markieren und sich die richtgen Lösungen noch einmal anschauen.

Sehr viele Fragen haben so dusselige Lösungsvorschläge, dass man die richtige alleine mit halbwegs gesundem Menschenverstand findet. Beispiel : "Wieviele Haken hat ein Drilling >>> einen, zwei oder drei" 

Zudem bekommt man auch all die geschützen Fische aufgelistet auf einem Extrablatt und alle Maße und Schonzeiten, schaut man sich aber im Fragenkatalog an, welche Fische, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße dort vorkommen, braucht man für die Prüfung nur ganz wenige behalten. Wissen sollte man das Ganze dann zwar auch nach der Prüfung, aber da kann man im Notfall ja uch immer einen Zettel mit den aktuellen Daten im Gepäck haben, zumal diese Werte nicht in jedem Bundesland die gleichen sind.

Alles in allem, wer es schafft einen Post in diesem Forum abzusetzen, nachdem er sich erfolgreich im Forum registiert hat, der kann gar nicht durchfallen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2015)

*AW: Angelschein/ Prüfung HILFE!!!!!!!*

Sehe ich ähnlich wie Andi Ham, wer nicht ganz hohl in der Birne ist, kann da nur bestehen!
Deshalb kann man aber lange noch nicht Angeln!

Jürgen


----------

